# serpentine belt



## fyrman99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and have recently purchased a 2006 x trail,my question is i need a new serpentine belt and wondered if anyone has repaced one and how difficult is it?.....also would i require special tools to do this, any info. would be appreciated


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

I am planning on doing this in a couple weeks. I have a diagram from the service manual if you like .
Otherwise I'll let you know how it goes. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## fyrman99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,
if you could send me the diagram i would appreciate [email protected]
thanks


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Its on its way.


----------



## fyrman99 (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you very much........it's appreciated.....will clear the email address as soon as i figure it out


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

fyrman99 said:


> thank you very much........it's appreciated.....will clear the email address as soon as i figure it out


30 min job for me. Offset box end wrench to release the tensioner and 1/4" bolt to hold it in place. Easier to get at the tensioner from underneath. (removal of splash guard required) Plenty of pics and videos on the web.


----------



## fyrman99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys....did it today....no problems


----------

